# Shop pics, finally!



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I was taking a few pics of the new cnc, and figured I would show some shop pics in the process. Sorry it has taken more than a yr to show our 40*80. Looks like we need to add on already.


----------



## USMCRet93 (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks pretty IMPRESSIVE to me…. I'm working outside of my garage, as there is only enough room in the garage to store things, but no room to work in. Makes working on a rainy day kinda tough.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

The edgebander in the pic has been amazing for us. We absolutely love it.










Our shapers. They have not run profile for about 15 months now. I never plan to build doors again, however I love the idea of having the shaper abilities in our shop if need be. I actually plan to sell those shapers and upgrade to a unique 250 some day. The unique can be had for a real bargain at many auctions throughout the year. That is more of a desire machine than a need machine though.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

where we store cabinets in process or near completion.










Our only drill press, old Rockler, I love it.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Pipe clamps, tool box, store lots of cutters for shapers and molding machines.










Miter saw station, no stop block, very primitive set up. My 12 month vision will be to add a tiger stop for the miter saw. Again, I see tiger stops at auctions on a regular basis for 2000 + which is always a decent deal for what it does to help out in the cabinet shop. I've always thought I need to sell one of the shapers, that never gets used anymore, and turn that cash into a tiger stop that would get used a ton. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Aodskate (Oct 17, 2014)

Unique 250 is an awesome machine. Can make anything on it.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes sir, it is just a dream machine of mine. It will probably just set un used mostly, but just having that capability to hammer out a mistaken door or a forgotten door would be cool. And from time to time I get a request to build with mesquite and in those times we must build our own doors out os mesquite.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks really nice Jerry. I especially like that little green planer sitting by the door ;-)


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

What a beautiful shop, Jerry!


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice shop jerry!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome shop Jerry and even more awesome collection of tools!
Mike


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Great shop! Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Far too small and tichy for me,HUH MY kitchen is bigger than that.
LOL seriously that's a proper shop.I wish I had one as big as yours. I would soon put it to good use. I currently have two shops being all in one would be great even if you split the room up and have a shower there and toilet fascilities too.Dream on Alistair not in this lifetime LOL Alistair


----------



## CJIII (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice shop, Jerry.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Just got home from an install that went good but I am tired.


----------

